# [Suche]  Tera Code aus der PC GAMES  Extended  5/2015



## Pseudox (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ist mir eigentlich fast schon ein bisschen unangenehm hier so zu fragen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen bzw zwei nette Menschen die ihren Tera Item-Code aus der aktuellen PC Games Extended 05/2015 oder buffed Magazin 05-06/2015
 nicht brauchen.
Ich suche für mich und meinen Freund (wir zocken und leben zusammen) jeweils einen Code, damit wir unsere Bank Fächer im Spiel, Goldbeschränkgung pro Mail und Transaktionen beim Handelsagenten	 damit erweitern können.
Vielleicht hat hat ja jemand der dafür sowieso keine Verwendung hat erbarmen und verschenkt seinen Code? 
Würden uns echt riesig darüber freuen.  
Mfg


----------

